# Dr Color Chip Demo



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I've just purchased this product from the UK site and have to say the paint match is excellent. Yes it's not perfect but it won't be unless a paint job but happy with the results. Good demo here from the Rag company


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks pretty much the same as chipex system.


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

Interesting the way surplus paint is wiped off, could panel wipe be used or is it some special solvent ?

Allan


----------

